# Police Officer Colvin Georges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Colvin Georges*

Virgin Islands Police Department, Virgin Islands

End of Watch: Saturday, September 29, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/26/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Colvin Georges succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained four months earlier while making contact with a group of men who were loitering near a car wash in the Contant area of of St. Thomas.

Officer Georges and his partner were patrolling the area as the result of a shooting the previous night. As the officers approached one of the men in the group opened fire on them. Both officers were able to return fire, killing one subject and wounding another.

During the shootout Officer Georges suffered a serious gunshot wound which paralyzed him from the neck down. He was flown to a hospital in Miami, Florida, where he remained in critical condition until succumbing to his wounds.

Officer Georges had served with the United States Virgin Islands Police Department for two years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Commissioner Henry W. White, Jr.
Virgin Islands Police Department
Alexander Farrelly Criminal
Justice Center
St. Thomas, VI 00802

Phone: (340) 774-2211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21405-police-officer-colvin-georges#ixzz27xKNrG8X​


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Georges


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Georges


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

RIP Brother


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

